# Advice on solar.



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi

We are currently Looking at a property in the Algarve and want to go off the grid as much as possible. We intend on going totally solar (if possible). I have done a lot of reading but as usual have read a lot of conflicting info on the subject..

The house we are looking at is 3 bed with a small pool. We don't want to heat the pool but still need to run the pump, plus the borehole pump. We will be cooking off gas but need to run a computer, T.V, lighting & hot water off solar. 

My question is.. Would solar be efficient enough to keep us in power all year round? If so! what sort of costs are we looking at for supply & fit of a good system. 

Would be grateful of any advice.. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well yes it would but no subsidies available now so an expensive option

Water your looking at somewhere between 3-5000€, cheaper to buy in UK and get fitted

Electricity 12-18000€, you can do sell back with EDP and other companies but equipment and installation must be approved, income must be declared for tax and taxable if earings +5000€, might be more if borehole and pool 3 phase and pumps reguire replacing

Plenty of ads in Portugal News if you want quotes but I've no current experience with Algarve companies

You don't mention house heating even in Algarve reguired at certain times of the year

I wouldn't ignore heating pool makes it more useable


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks!

Lower end is pretty much our budget. Will be happy to shop outside Portugal if the savings make it worth while.

Was hoping to run a few radiators off the burner & hot water. But that is something else I need to do more research on.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Speago said:


> My question is.. Would solar be efficient enough to keep us in power all year round? If so! what sort of costs are we looking at for supply & fit of a good system.


Yes, why not? 

It depends on the size of system you install, how much excess supply you build in and how frugal you are with your electricity usage. 

You basically need to sit down and work out the likely total daily wattage of the appliances you'll be using, how many sunshine hours per year you're likely to be getting and match this to a system to produce that wattage building in about 25%+ excess supply. You'd probably also need a backup generator for the winter months when sunshine hours are down.

Off the top, for that kind of system with hot water heating and backup generator for a 3 bed house, I'd say you're looking at about £15-20,000 purchase and installation costs for total self-sufficiency from the grid. 

Storage batteries are probably your biggest single expense. For that kind of system you'd probably need 6-8 or more storage batteries and these can cost £4-500 each.

You may be able to do it for less, it all depends on what your likely daily wattage usage would be and how much excess you want to build in.

Don't forget to add in things like Fridge, Freezer, Washing machines, Lighting, Television, Satellite Box, Audio Equipment, Toasters, Microwave Ovens, Coffee Makers, Kettles, Irons, Vacuum Cleaner, Air Conditioning, Heating in Winter, Computer, Printer, Internet Hub, and so on. You'd be surprised at how it all mounts up.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Only if it's a back boiler then you link it into C/H + the hot water storage, if a standard wood burner needs replacing

Going off grid is not cheap unless you really go down the DIY route but it does nothing to enhance value of your home and would devalue it, just a point to consider


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Solar thermal for HW is cheap and works nearly all year. Versus bottled gas that will pay back in just a few years. But getting back the cost of PV electricity will take a long time even if you sell the generated power back and buy in conventional to use yourself. Kit fails within that timeframe as well, and then needs replacing. Nice thing to have, but a luxury if you have a regular power supply. Don't forget to think about security as well because PV kit is easily stolen and easily sold on.

I would spend the money on mega insulation, cisterns for rainwater, good shutters, really efficient (Scandanavian) log burner for your radiators. Probably greener overall.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Centralbound


----------

